# Blue and white jack russells?



## sam-b (26 January 2016)

has anyone come across Jack Russells in the combination before?


----------



## Bellasophia (26 January 2016)

Have a good read about blue dogs...jrt does not have blue in its genetics...so blue jrt does suggest a cross is involved...

http://caninebreeds.bulldoginformation.com/blue-dogs.html

You can count on gumtree to provide...these do look like Cocker crosses to me... 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/pure...l-puppies-for-sale-rare-blue-roans/1150334683

And...blue coat health issues..

http://www.ehow.com/about_6117218_blue-coat-dog-health-problems.html


----------



## sam-b (26 January 2016)

what about these?

https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/jack-russell-puppies/1149297815

Dad is also jrt? Have seen pics so unless that isn't really the dad?


----------



## Bellasophia (26 January 2016)

Sam b..I cannot dispute they are indeed beautirful..cheap too...but just be aware the blue color is not in their gene pool so it must have  been introduced..
Oh good god this one has got a heart on its side too...nooo,stop posting pics like this..I can understand your pull to this ad..
https://www.gumtree.com/p/dogs/jack-russell-puppies/1149297815
......but.......
The jrts are a fabulous breed..with so many colour combinations..rough,smooth..my favorites are the black headed ,white bodies or the tri colours..so personally I'd stick to the traditional and not risk skin issues,like  alopecia etc by  getting a "rare" colour.


----------



## Lanky Loll (26 January 2016)

Unless you get a pedigree Parson Jack Russell then a JRT is a bit of a mongrel breed anyway - they've been outcrossed several times (one of ours looked like a pembroke corgi if you only saw his body with a JRT jead )
So at somepoint in those pups lineage they've been outcrossed - who knows what too - to get that blue.


----------



## sam-b (26 January 2016)

That's the one I have put the deposit on !! lol


----------



## Lanky Loll (26 January 2016)

Also to point out - JRTs are only recognised by the KC as of this year, and blue isn't a recognised colour: http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/jackrussellterrier


----------



## sam-b (26 January 2016)

To be honest that doesn't worry me (kc registration) as I do agility anyway so it's nota  concern from that point of view.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 January 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Also to point out - JRTs are only recognised by the KC as of this year, and blue isn't a recognised colour: http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/jackrussellterrier

Click to expand...

Another breed of dog which is being offered up to the alter of the Kennel Club,  and to be ruined.  The only people who would consider the K-C to be of any use,  would be those with an eye to profit.

Alec.


----------



## Lanky Loll (26 January 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Another breed of dog which is being offered up to the alter of the Kennel Club,  and to be ruined.  The only people who would consider the K-C to be of any use,  would be those with an eye to profit.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

True - but there was a reason that they weren't recognised by the KC before, and it was to do with all the outcrossing and them essentially being a mongrel breed.  The standard is pretty much a copy/paste job from the PRT anyway


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 January 2016)

Slightly off topic  Blue is a disqualifying colour in GSDs ,  it used to crop up occasionally from certain lines and resulting pups were usually given away without papers.  Nowadays, you will see adverts for "rare" blue GSDs,  at ridiculously inflated prices  , and gullible people fall for the sales blurb1 
There is a "rare" chocolate JRT offered at stud locally,  again rare because its not a recognised colour but no doubt the owner is doing very nicely from stud fees.


----------



## blackcob (26 January 2016)

MurphysMinder said:



			There is a "rare" chocolate JRT offered at stud locally,  again rare because its not a recognised colour but no doubt the owner is doing very nicely from stud fees.
		
Click to expand...

If we're talking about the same dog then they are hardly rare any more, we're knee deep around here in his purebred mini chocolate Jack4Studwork offspring.


----------



## {97702} (26 January 2016)

blackcob said:



			If we're talking about the same dog then they are hardly rare any more, we're knee deep around here in his purebred mini chocolate Jack4Studwork offspring. 

Click to expand...

Some oxymorons in that post I feel......


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 January 2016)

Ah yes, I forgot the mini bit!  The same dog I would think, as its in your part of the world.

"Some call this size pocket or teacup"   , others call it a runt !


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 January 2016)

I just looked at the most recent ad - pups from£ 250 to £700 -  what idiot pays £700 for a JRT x  pup.  Words fail me


----------



## blackcob (26 January 2016)

Poor creature must be exhausted, he's used on anything still breathing.  

Back to the OP I'd tread carefully with any dog bred purely for colour or advertised solely on the basis of its colour, there are health issues associated with dilutes. I'm a fan of JRTs but my concerns were I to buy one would be lower leg conformation, lots out there with Queen Anne style fronts and luxating patellas in the back.


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

TBF the advert doesn't mention colour in the title, or say how they are a cool, rare colour etc etc so might not have been specifically bred for colour.


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

I googled chocolate.......
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/104119842/rare-chocolate-true-miniature-jack-russell.html

good grief!


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 January 2016)

Yep thats the one ester.

This little gem has just popped up on fb 
http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/1157793-merle-jackawawa-bitch-waltham-cross.html

I particularly like the "will make a great show dog" bit,  wonder who they are going to show her to!


----------



## twiggy2 (26 January 2016)

JRT are not a pedigree, they are always white with black markings, the markings can only be brown and/or black not blue.
the blue is likely to have come from some other breed and as jack russels are essentially mutts that is nothing new, they are a type (like a lurcher) that stays very true to type as they have to be a certain size to do the job they are/were bred for.


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 January 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			JRT are not a pedigree, they are always white with black markings, the markings can only be brown and/or black not blue.
the blue is likely to have come from some other breed and as jack russels are essentially mutts that is nothing new, they are a type (like a lurcher) that stays very true to type as they have to be a certain size to do the job they are/were bred for.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, JRTs have now been recognised by the Kennel Club as a pedigree breed.


----------



## {97702} (26 January 2016)

Oh My God...... ***head desk***............. that is as good as the STUPID girl at work today who was buying a springador because they are free from inherited genetic defects......and she is literally morbidly obese and is buying a puppy which is a cross between two of the most hyperactive breeds you can get....


----------



## twiggy2 (26 January 2016)

MurphysMinder said:



			Actually, JRTs have now been recognised by the Kennel Club as a pedigree breed.
		
Click to expand...

How recent is that? the true terrier men must be up in arms


----------



## MurphysMinder (26 January 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			How recent is that? the true terrier men must be up in arms
		
Click to expand...

Towards the end of last year.  I don't think the majority of terrier folk are that impressed.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/pre...edigree-dog-breed-–-the-jack-russell-terrier/


----------



## {97702} (26 January 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			How recent is that? the true terrier men must be up in arms
		
Click to expand...

Last year I think....the death knell of the JRT...... mind you in my limited experience (NOT a terrierman!) JRTS were always true mongrels which crossed anything handy....

ETA - sorry MM too slow to post!


----------



## ester (26 January 2016)

Surely the thing is, if they are just mutts (obv pre now) they could be any colour so long as they otherwise look like a JRT, especially as there are huge variations in type, even within litters, our little girl is the spit of her very dainty mum whereas all of her brothers are proper chunks and one is hairier than either parent .


----------



## Amicus (26 January 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			How recent is that? the true terrier men must be up in arms
		
Click to expand...

I think it only went through in December, the KC was handed a petition with 1000 signatures imploring them to leave the breed alone, obviously they ignored them... JRTs seem to have done well enough without a bit of paper I assume the majority of them will continue too.


----------



## sam-b (26 January 2016)

To be fair they definitely were not promoting the colour, the bitch is a dark blue and white the dad brown and white. I was actually quite taken by the tri  but when the blue bitch was wagging her tail and waddling about,  she just won me over


----------



## ester (27 January 2016)

Just make sure we get more pics when she comes home too


----------



## Bellasophia (27 January 2016)

Amicus said:



			I think it only went through in December, the KC was handed a petition with 1000 signatures imploring them to leave the breed alone, obviously they ignored them... JRTs seem to have done well enough without a bit of paper I assume the majority of them will continue too.
		
Click to expand...

 Huge can of worms,......the terriermen are not happy at all...scroll down to read the comments under the post


http://pedigreedogsexposed.blogspot.co.uk/2015/12/jack-russell-terrier-club-of-gb-slams.html


----------



## sam-b (27 January 2016)

For sure I will


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 January 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Unless you get a pedigree Parson Jack Russell then a JRT is a bit of a mongrel breed anyway - they've been outcrossed several times (one of ours looked like a pembroke corgi if you only saw his body with a JRT jead )
So at somepoint in those pups lineage they've been outcrossed - who knows what too - to get that blue.
		
Click to expand...

I have tri coloured jrt that looks like a sausage dog she has a very long body with short little legs, I did have a look on line and the American ones look like this so maybe yours is a similar type, I would imagine the blue may have come from a collie at some point you get blue and white collies.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 January 2016)

We had a blue and white JRT bitch, her full sister was tan and white.  They were farm bred over 20 yrs ago, from a long line that we knew well.  Their sire and dam were  tan and white while the dam's sister  was blue with a very minimal amount of white.
We have a clock with a Pollyanna Pickering painting of 2 JRTs which look very similar to ours, so they must be relatively common, imo.  I wish I could say that Iam surprised that KC has decided to recognise the'breed' , it'll be Cockerpoos next, then!


----------



## Alec Swan (27 January 2016)

Pearlsasinger said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. , it'll be Cockerpoos next, then!
		
Click to expand...

That isn't funny!  It's a distinct possibility,  with 'Breed Standards' being set by clowns.

Alec.


----------



## Molly'sMama (27 January 2016)

so is my black and tan JRT not a proper jrt then? she's got a very jrt face/body/legs etc


----------



## Lanky Loll (27 January 2016)

Molly'sMama said:



			so is my black and tan JRT not a proper jrt then? she's got a very jrt face/body/legs etc
		
Click to expand...

She's a JRT as much as the next but wouldn't be accepted by the KC. Our old boy not only had the body of a corgi but was black with tan and white points


----------

